# $105 Track [email protected] Streets of Willow Springs- Nov 26-27 in SoCal



## scully (Aug 27, 2010)

Extremespeedtrackevents will be at Willow Springs-Streets of Willow in SoCal-
November 26-27th for a track day,special track day price of only $105.00
(DISCOUNT CODE IS sow18 )
Any Questions email [email protected]
Register here- www.extremespeedtrackevents.com/event-registration
Must register before Nov 20

Free timing for all drivers
Free Basic on track instruction for beginners


----------



## scully (Aug 27, 2010)

Discount code extended till Nov 26


----------

